# Where to buy trousers



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Hallo, 

I am writing because I am looking for a good brand of trousers with elastic waist (so that you can wear it if you put on or lose weight) and that you can wear in the all day life, in winter and summer, maybe in different models. 
I have already looked for in the sport shops but I get lost among all the goods for all the sport so I thought to ask someone that has already used it. 
The best is that they are not too showy and with some pockets for my wallet and phone: the price, under a certain limit, is not a big problem. 

I don't know, maybe there is something among fitness or trekking goods...it's your turn to speak!! 
I have already tried BonPrix, Freddy and Nike but I am looking for something better. 

If you could suggest me, other than the model and the brand, where I could find and buy online (with shipment to Italy) it would really be the best. 

Thank you 


__________________
You have never see personalized gift like these? (regalos originales para on español giardinaggio forum)


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

best post ever!!:thumbsup:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i prefer to keep my billfold in my slacks, hanging on the davenport

but if i must buy a pair of elastic waist pants

i would head to Dicks ... or online at Moosejaw


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm guessing these would fit you like a glove:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

You guys are mean! He's just European...

If you're a snowboarder, then go check out places like evogear.com, sierrasnowboards.com


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake


He's right. Anytime your looking for trousers you need to keep an eye out for snakes which hide in trousers. Trouser snakes are dangerous and nothing is worse than being attacked by a trouser snake, unless one likes being attacked by trouser snakes. Then you might want to get some amyl nitrates as I hear trouser snakes love amyl nitrates.

----------------
Now playing: Nas - Take It In Blood
via FoxyTunes


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Try these good fit too.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> You guys are mean! He's just European...
> 
> If you're a snowboarder, then go check out places like evogear.com, sierrasnowboards.com


no hes a spammma for sure, look at his sig..


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Ugh, so much for giving people the benefit of the doubt! lol.

Spammers are getting more creative? :dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I wasn't fooled. Maybe the problem is on your end?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, I am not completely jaded by society just yet. I still have some hope, although I'm sure it will die away by the mid twenties


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

well lets sprinkle some crack on him and get outta here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I am sure you can find one in department store for this kind of trousers. I am having difficulty finding mine too, because the size are so big for me. Good luck


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

oo damn you guys are good...over a month in between, thats fur realz dog.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

They have a contact page. We should spam their email. I think I'm going to register for porn sites using their contact email address, I've been using Flick's email address thus far.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Have a try at http://www.nike-schuhe.com.
It may help.


----------

